
I've had a love-hate relationship with Beryl since Ubuntu 6.06 - gibsonf1
http://blog.jonwatson.ca/
======
ralph
This is Startup News, not Slashdot. Go and post this kind of thing there. Or
on Digg. Or Reddit. We're here because we want something different from all of
those others.

